# Question to you DC-Meet-Uppers!



## LaFoto (Mar 27, 2006)

Who wants anything brought from Germany?

Someone wanted chocolate ... it is here on my desk now, waiting to be packed, and if that someone was MyCameraEye and he is going fishing instead of coming then ... well, no German chocolate for him. If it was Jocose, start looking forward to it.

Hobbes wants the latest Guano Apes CD ... not here yet, but certainly on my to-do-list!

Any other wishes? 
Anything you think you can only get from Germany?
I might bring some - unless you say "A Mercedes", or "A BMW"... it must be fitting into a regular suitcase.


----------



## hobbes28 (Mar 27, 2006)

MmMmMmmMm... a few of those KinderEggs candies with the toy inside if you get the chance.  I'm sure I could make up a whole list but I wouldn't want to fill up your suitcase by myself.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 27, 2006)

Überraschungseier!
OK. That should be possible (must think of some container in which they won't break... think-think-think ... It'll be ok).


----------



## hobbes28 (Mar 27, 2006)

I know two little boys that would think you came from heaven.  


Who am I kidding, I love those things too.


----------



## jocose (Mar 27, 2006)

hhmm...Jo Cose isn't a big chocolate fan, and hasn't been to Germany since before the wall fell, so he can't really remember much...but as long as you bring Corinna, it'll all be good 

Thanks for the offer though!  If I DO think of something I'll let you know!


----------



## terri (Mar 27, 2006)

Between me, Alison and Corry, somehow I'm thinking the German chocolate will be greatly appreciated.....but that's just a guess.  

I would love to try some! :thumbup:


----------



## Corry (Mar 27, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Between me, Alison and Corry, somehow I'm thinking the German chocolate will be greatly appreciated.....but that's just a guess.
> 
> I would love to try some! :thumbup:




   


(does that answer your question?)


----------



## ShutteredEye (Mar 27, 2006)

mmmmm.  Bier?


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 27, 2006)

Bier?
A bit heavy? What with my "photo equipment" and all the Überraschungseier and the 70% cocoa-chocolate (it is not very sweet! Be warned, ladies!)... I think we'll have to leave the Mercedeses and BMWs and Bier at home ...


----------



## hobbes28 (Mar 27, 2006)

I brought bier back once... I don't blame you for not doing it Corinna.


----------



## jocose (Mar 27, 2006)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> I brought bier back once... I don't blame you for not doing it Corinna.


 
I remember one time when I picked up my ex from the airport...oh, wait, I think it was my folks actually--whatever, anyay, I was at the airport and we were waiting for the luggage to come around the carrosel (SP), and all of the sudden it reaked from rum...I mean it was like we'd just walked into a bar...it was awful.  It turned out that folks standing next to us had just gotten in from Barbados, and had 2 bottles of rum in their bag...well, they WERE bottles when they left Barbados...when they arrived at Baltimore they were just shards of glass, really...


----------



## ShutteredEye (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, never hurts to ask.  LOL

Thanks anyway!


----------



## hobbes28 (Mar 27, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> I remember one time when I picked up my ex from the airport...oh, wait, I think it was my folks actually--whatever, anyay, I was at the airport and we were waiting for the luggage to come around the carrosel (SP), and all of the sudden it reaked from rum...I mean it was like we'd just walked into a bar...it was awful.  It turned out that folks standing next to us had just gotten in from Barbados, and had 2 bottles of rum in their bag...well, they WERE bottles when they left Barbados...when they arrived at Baltimore they were just shards of glass, really...



I was terrified of that happening to my case.  I packed it in foam then used that expanding foam spray stuff to extra secure it then wrapped the thing in cardboard and hoped for the best.  It all made it back great but weighed about fifty pounds when it was all said and done.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow, what a generous offer!
Well, if it's not too much trouble, I've always wanted an authentic German Bier Stein.  I know they can get a bit pricey, and I will be more than glad to pay you back in DC.  PM me if you can do it so I can get a feel for the prices 

Oh, and the chocolate sounds amazing too.  I can't wait to meet you...and practice my German! 
Auf Wiedersehen!


----------



## jocose (Mar 27, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Wow, what a generous offer!
> Well, if it's not too much trouble, I've always wanted an authentic German Bier Stein. I know they can get a bit pricey, and I will be more than glad to pay you back in DC. PM me if you can do it so I can get a feel for the prices
> 
> Oh, and the chocolate sounds amazing too. I can't wait to meet you...and practice my German!
> Auf Wiedersehen!


 
JD, don't forget my remote control...how much do I owe you?

Can I get a young, hot, German babe?







OK, it was either me or Bace who would ask, so there you go...I beat Bace to it :mrgreen:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 27, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> JD, don't forget my remote control...how much do I owe you?



$12 (shipping was expensive)



			
				jocose said:
			
		

> Can I get a young, hot, German babe?


but Corinna's already taken!


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 27, 2006)

I'll see about the Bier Stein.
And yes, not only am I already taken, the "young" no longer applies, either. And I am not bringing Sabine! :shock: She is TOO young... :roll:


----------



## Corry (Mar 27, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> I'll see about the Bier Stein.
> And yes, not only am I already taken, the "young" no longer applies, either. And I am not bringing Sabine! :shock: She is TOO young... :roll:



hahaha...Hey, I'd take his comment as a compliment! 

(I think Joseph is flirting with ya!  )


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 27, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> (I think Joseph is flirting with ya!  )


Why I'd never!


----------



## Corry (Mar 27, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Why I'd never!




Yeah...you're not a flirt.  Sure...and niether am I.  :roll: :greenpbl:


----------



## MyCameraEye (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah it was me who requested it though I will not ven be fishing that weekend. I will be out of town on business so thanks anyways. I will try to cowm down to D.C. maybe on Sunday but I have no idea where anyone will be so the licklyhood of me actually meeting up with anyone is poor at best. JoCose has my cell # as does Jon so either can contact me if my presence is so desired. 

Scott


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 29, 2006)

Cell phone is easiest. If we hadn't had those in England, we would never have brought about ANY *meet*-up   . So I might see on on that Sunday, after all? Cool. I'll keep that chocolate to myself then and not hand it out to all the leering others  - heehee. Or I go and get some more? :scratch:


----------



## hobbes28 (Mar 29, 2006)

You could never bring enough chocolate, LaFoto.  Never...

Especially all those different brands of Milka.  I remember going down the chocolate aisles in the grocery stores and Real.... Didn't do too much for my diet, but sure was goooood.


----------



## MyCameraEye (Mar 29, 2006)

I can not garranty I'll be there due to being out of town the week before for my job, in fact I will be out of the country and I hope to fly back on Saturday night but I can not promise anything so please do not worry about me with the chocolate. Give it out, lord knows the last thing I need is more sweets.

Scott


----------

